# Atlas 9" Lathe Prop in Ghostbusters Movie



## louosten (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey Guys;

Not 100% sure, but it looks like Hollywood used an Atlas 9" lathe in their 'modern toolroom'  for the latest Ghostbusters Movie (the one with the girls)...check it out; got the movie at a supermarket sale yesterday to waste a little time...

Lou O.


----------



## louosten (Jan 29, 2017)

Pic always helps...




Sorry about the poor resolution.
L.O.


----------



## LucknowKen (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Lou: I noticed in that movie how the tailstock on that machine was intermittently covered in aluminum foil.


----------



## Davd Flowers (Jan 30, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 30, 2017)

Davd Flowers said:


> and I thought I was bad for finding foundry patterns int Star Trek...



Hooda thunkit. Good catch.


----------

